# Will i get admission?



## Kehkishan (Sep 20, 2011)

Aoa, im a pre-med student, just did Alevels. got 72% in equivalence for FSC and 79% for Matric.
I gave MCAT and scored very low around 590, mainly because i had not prepared well due to lack of time since i planned to give it on the very last day of registration.
So my question is will i be able to get in any medical institution within or outside Rawalpindi? 
And what exactly is the procedure? 
please help me in my query!#happy 
Thank you


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

whats your merit according to 50-40-10 formula?


----------



## Kehkishan (Sep 20, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> whats your merit according to 50-40-10 formula?


How do i check that? 
im completely new to MBBS admissions etc and i really dont know a thing.


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

why are your private messages off? kk?


----------



## ann00 (May 31, 2009)

You took SAT not MCAT as you mentioned. You can get admission any where in Pakistan so you do not need to worry. Try to save US Dollar before you apply
Most of the colleges in Pakistan at present has website so you can look or if you do not find, google.


----------



## Kehkishan (Sep 20, 2011)

ann00 said:


> You took SAT not MCAT as you mentioned. You can get admission any where in Pakistan so you do not need to worry. Try to save US Dollar before you apply
> Most of the colleges in Pakistan at present has website so you can look or if you do not find, google.


You are mistaken, i didnt give SAT. i Gave MCAT and i just checked i got 62.3% with the formula provided. they say that students with 77% or above can apply against open merit. Does that mean i cant apply in any of the government Punjab med schools?


----------



## Kehkishan (Sep 20, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> whats your merit according to 50-40-10 formula?


i just checked i got 62.3% with the formula provided. they say that students with 77% or above can apply against open merit. Does that mean i cant apply in any of the government Punjab med schools? 

im new to the forum, let me check the settings!


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

I am in the same situation as you kehkishan. I did high school in the U.S. and have similar marks. Apply to HEC Self Finance seat if you are still interested in government MBBS. These are for foreign seats mind you so still pretty competitive but not as tough as open merit. Aamna can you please advise us what to do at this point other than apply widely to private medical colleges?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

i am thinking about private ....... i know i cant get in govt.
i don't have any info about foreign or self finance seats......#sad


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

You have a really good entry test result, I am sure you can get into government. Don't lost hope and definitely try


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

okie#happy


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> okie#happy


have you started prepaing shifa's interview?
150 candidates are ahead to me,i don't know how many of them will skip?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

around 50 every year......


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> around 50 every year......


 
its mean i am border line case...#roll


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

i got an aggregate percentage of 79.6191% according to the 10-40-50 formula... do i have a chance? in govt. institute of punjab?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> i got an aggregate percentage of 79.6191% according to the 10-40-50 formula... do i have a chance? in govt. institute of punjab?


Unlikely but maybe!!#yes


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I got accepted into the MBBS programme in Riphah. Last date of submission of dues is tommorow. What should i do.. there is a teeny tiny chance that i can make it to a govt. institute... should i gamble.... ? with this score... #baffled


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is sooooooooooooooo unfair!!!! The private sectors of punjab have been told to hold their results and admission process till uhs has given out their list.. THEY ARE NOT ALLOWED TO ASK FOR FEE. Then why is the federal territory exempted from this rule! Candidates who have domicile of Islamabad, write the uhs test, then why aren't we protected from this blackmailing mafia of private sectors! INJUSTICE!!! They don't refund the admission fee. Which is ALOT for a middle class kid. #sad


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> This is sooooooooooooooo unfair!!!! The private sectors of punjab have been told to hold their results and admission process till uhs has given out their list.. THEY ARE NOT ALLOWED TO ASK FOR FEE. Then why is the federal territory exempted from this rule! Candidates who have domicile of Islamabad, write the uhs test, then why aren't we protected from this blackmailing mafia of private sectors! INJUSTICE!!! They don't refund the admission fee. Which is ALOT for a middle class kid. #sad


absolutely agree..!!

have you contacted uhs or pmdc on this issue??

it's the pmdc rule that students should be refunded 100% tuition fee, if theyare not willing to join college & pmdc is the regulatory authority for all medical colleges from kashmir to karachi.

then how come this rule restricted to non-federal areas !!! #frown


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> This is sooooooooooooooo unfair!!!! The private sectors of punjab have been told to hold their results and admission process till uhs has given out their list.. THEY ARE NOT ALLOWED TO ASK FOR FEE. Then why is the federal territory exempted from this rule! Candidates who have domicile of Islamabad, write the uhs test, then why aren't we protected from this blackmailing mafia of private sectors! INJUSTICE!!! They don't refund the admission fee. Which is ALOT for a middle class kid. #sad


absolutely agree..!!

have you contacted uhs or pmdc on this issue??

it's the pmdc rule that students should be refunded 100% tuition fee, if they are not willing to join college & pmdc is the regulatory authority of all medical colleges from kashmir to karachi.

then how come this rule restricted to non-federal areas !!! #frown


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Unfortunately riphah does not come under uhs so their rules don't comply!#cool


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Unfortunately riphah does not come under uhs so their rules don't comply!#cool


every medical college in pakistan is bound to follow pmdc rules..!!

is riphah not recognized by pmdc #confused#frown#yes ~!


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

uhs says talk to pmdc, pmdc doesn't pick up...when they do..they put u on hold forever....if some one talks they say talk to registrar..jo kabhi bathroom mai hota hai, kabhi meeting mai hai, kabhi chala gaya... what the hell.....in short they dont want to talk to me.... they want to avoid confrontation..


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

PMDC RULES EVERYTHING HERE IF THEY WANTED TO SHUT DOWN THIS PROBLEM IN THE FEDERAL AREA THEY COULD. THIS IS NOT DEBATABLE :mumbles:


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wanted to file a case and get a stay from court on all the admissions till uhs displayed their list BUT if i do that i am going to be on hate list of the private sector, and will surely be denied admission in the ONE place i got admission in... if i risk it, and later my name is not in the uhs list, my career would go to hell... so i have decided to submit my fee tommorow.. is that the right descision...?#dull


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> I wanted to file a case and get a stay from court on all the admissions till uhs displayed their list BUT if i do that i am going to be on hate list of the private sector, and will surely be denied admission in the ONE place i got admission in... if i risk it, and later my name is not in the uhs list, my career would go to hell... so i have decided to submit my fee tommorow.. is that the right descision...?#dull


i dont think so...#baffled

if i'm not wrong; pmdc headquarters are in isb., why dont you consult authority face to face #confused

2ndly; patriotic pakistani students should file case against this rubbish...
if court tactics can work last year in restoring 50,40,10 formulae, rule of mcat to be conducted after fsc exams etc., then why we should hesitate this time for filing case in court #happy!!!

privates cannot do anything worse with your future... the name of complainant is kept confidential in court..!! #yes


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

if i call and report it then confidentiality is assured. But if i file a case, my name will be on it.


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

Where is the pmdc headquarters in isb? #confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> if i call and report it then confidentiality is assured. But if i file a case, my name will be on it.


Ohh sorry.. your point didnt strike my mind at 1st.

yeah! head office is in isb;

Head Office
Mauve Area, G-10/4, Islamabad, Pakistan
UAN: 111-321-786 
Phone: (092)(51)9106166 
Fax: (092)(51)9106159


check the link:
Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > Our Addresses


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

okay.. Thank you. #happy


----------

